# We put down a deposit on our new home!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well after months of searching, and finding houses that seemed like a good deal that ended up being not being. We finally found the right place! We put down half the deposit today to hold it for us. We will get the keys on the 27th and move in memorial day weekend. The location is not bad, the houses in the area seem well kept, nice cars in the drives, clean, which is a good sign. Our house is on the corner and has a huge yard. It has some really pretty shade trees. It has a garage and a carport. It is 2 bedroom one bath sunroom. Brand new central heat and air unit. It is a small simple house but very cute and has everything we wanted. The landlord is letting us have Helena, just asking that we carry renters insurance. I already got a quote from statefarm, only 14 dollars a month. The rent on the house is only 30 dollars more than what we pay at our 1 bedroom apartment! I met one of the neighbors today and they welcomed us, seemed nice. If we like living there the leasing agency would consider selling it to us. The price of it is straight up cheap! They don't mind if we do any painting, so I can paint Zachary's room and decorate it. I am SUPER EXCITED! This is finally it!!! Oh there are 3 pitties on the other side of the fence in the back yard. Helena won't be left outside ever unattended. I am just hoping that they are not aggressive with other dogs. They were barking at me, and a little girl came outside to call them in. I don't think they were human agg, I think they were just barking at a new person out of excitement. I will just have to be careful to avoid any problems that might arise. We are already talking about wanting a privacy fence.

Here are some pics. We are going to get a steam mop and clean up the floors really good. Andrew is going to get a power washer to wash the outside of the house, it's not too bad but could look better. And I will need to clean the walls in the sunroom. But other than that everything is great. We will have it looking really cute in no time!

bedroom 1









bathroom, looks like the tub has been redone, as the sink and toilet. I would like to eventually put some nice tile in. 









Kitchen. The stove will be replaced and we are getting our own fridge. I would like to redo the cabinets, possibly paint or do new doors, do some tile and redo the counter tops.









Sunroom. This room was added on to attach the garage to the house. It will be Andrew's "kick it" spot where he can smoke and what not. Again I'd like to do the tile, and I'll clean up the walls, do some curtains or long blinds. Just remembered the window... lol that will be fun... 







\

The living room, very large for a small house. I love all the windows, theres a great shade tree outside. We want to do carpet eventually, but leave wood floors in the entry way, hall way and maybe one bedroom









I will add some pics of the outside in a moment.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here it is from outside


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome girl congrats  I'm so happy for you guys


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations!


It's incredibly cute too, all the trees are beautiful around it.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That is so exciting Megan!!! Congrats, so glad everything is coming along that is wonderful news ......


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats Meg!! Now you can have some real fun, and Helena can have a yard to play in!! That's so cool! Now, I just can't wait for these ppl to move outta my boss's rental house so we can move in already!! Ugh.. the wait is killin me, lol!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awww that's so greattt, Congrats Girl!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! I am so excited to move in! We need to start packing. Moving is such a pain... but in this case totally worth it.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations, its a sweet looking place to call home. get your man to paint the walls in nice vibrant colors and enjoy!
Glad everything is coming around.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Congratulations, its a sweet looking place to call home. get your man to paint the walls in nice vibrant colors and enjoy!
> Glad everything is coming around.


Thank you! I can't wait to move in and start decorating!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Place looks very nice. Congrats!

Sorry if I missed it but did you end up buying?


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

I am so excited for you. We have started house hunting also. I think we will end out buying in September-December. I would make it a priority to go say hello to your new neighbors. I always do that when I move to a new place. Getting along with neighbors makes everything a whole lot more entertaining.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Place looks very nice. Congrats!
> 
> Sorry if I missed it but did you end up buying?


No we are renting. But the landlord would consider selling us the home after a year. In which case I would get a bank loan... I won't ever mess with doing a rent to own. It just seems too problematic.

Anyway, we officially signed the lease, paid the pet deposit and first months rent today! We got our keys. We are moving everything in on Saturday. And we are finally getting high speed cable internet! And digital cable... haha I am sooo behind on the times! Or make that was behind on the funds... lol Am so excited! We went and bought a shark steam mop as well to clean up all the floors.


----------

